# Manuale dove sei??? (emerge-webrsync &C.)

## leon_73

Ciao a tutti,

cazzeggiando oggi per i forum, ho scoperto l'esistenza di emerge-webrsync (che a quanto pare potrebbe essermi utile).

Forte di una pluriennale esperienza di RTFM, sono andato a cercare per tutti il mio HD, trovando solo lo script. Stessa cosa per la grande rete   :Crying or Very sad: 

Essendo non la prima volta che trovo "programmi" che mi potrebbero essere utili ma di cui non c'e' uno straccio di txt, mi sorge il dubbio che esista da qualche parte una raccolta di descrizioni anche brevi di cio', ma che io non ho ancora trovato.

Mi date una mano.

Ciao e grazie

----------

## shev

Effettivamente su emerge-webrsync non c'è praticamente nessuna documentazione. L'unico accenno lo si trova nella "Gentoolkit Guide" (di prossima uscita e già tradotta in ita, la trovate sul cvs), che recita testualmente:

emerge-webrsync

< Non posso trovare nessun tipo di documentazione su questo, da nessuna parte... nessun commento nel codice >

Preleva l'immagine giornaliera via HTTP con wget, e (opzionalmente) lo sincronizza con portage.

In ogni caso detto questo non mi pare ci sia molto da dire, non mi risulta abbia opzioni particolari o cose originali da conoscere. Cmq la documentazione in generale è in continuo sviluppo, quindi può essere che fra qualche settimana avremo maggiore materiale.

----------

## dnix

c'e' un'opzione! e' il -v che offre il verbose mode, in questo modo si puo' sapere da quale sito stiamo scaricando il nostro portage. il sito e' uno di quelli specificati alla voce mirror di /etc/make.conf

altro non so, l'ho imparato smanettando perche' il lavoro sotto un bastardissimo firewall di quelli tuttobloccanti.

altra cosa il webrsync utilizza il protocollo http.

ciao ciao

----------

## leon_73

```
*** Completed websync, please now perform a normal rsync if possible.

     Update is current as of the of YYMMDD: 20030729

```

Finito questo, come mi suggerisce, ho cercato di fare un bel

```
emerge rsync
```

ma mi dice:

```
emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "rsysnc".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

ma e' giusto???

----------

## shev

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma mi dice:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ma sei sicuro di aver scritto "emerge rsync" e non "emerge rsysnc"? Perchè dall'errore sembrerebbe di no...  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Preleva l'immagine giornaliera via HTTP con wget, e (opzionalmente) lo sincronizza con portage...
> 
> .

 

"Giornaliera"... guarda la data prima di scaricare  :Smile:  Non tutti sono aggiornatissimi, anzi...  :Smile: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## leon_73

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma sei sicuro di aver scritto "emerge rsync" e non "emerge rsysnc"? Perchè dall'errore sembrerebbe di no... 

 

 :Embarassed:  Cuccato in pieno   :Laughing: 

...a parte questo, non ho capito se emerge rsync devo farlo per completare l'operazione di syncronizzazione, o e' sufficiente il primo...

Firmato : Leo-utonto

----------

## dnix

guarda, sinceramente sono quasi 5 settimane che vado avanti con un web-rsync quotidiano senza avere il minimo disturbo. confrontando poi i portage ti rendi conto che non vi e' alcuna differenza. solo 3 volte ho avuto problemi di portage "rotti", ma basta scaricarli da un'altra parte  :Smile: 

----------

## leon_73

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Effettivamente su emerge-webrsync non c'è praticamente nessuna documentazione. L'unico accenno lo si trova nella "Gentoolkit Guide" (di prossima uscita e già tradotta in ita, la trovate sul cvs), che recita testualmente:
> 
> 

 

Scusa la domanda ma c'e' un modo per accedere via web al cvs per scaricarlo e se si a che sito?

Grazie.

Leo

----------

## shev

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa la domanda ma c'e' un modo per accedere via web al cvs per scaricarlo e se si a che sito?
> 
> 

 

Certo, ti do i due metodi (pillola rossa e pillola blu   :Laughing:  ):

- il link

- oppure vai nella sezione Docs del sito gentoo.org, verso la fine trovi il link al CVS Repository, una volta nel cvs scegli gentoo -> xml -> htdocs -> doc -> it

A te la scelta  :Wink: 

----------

